# hack squat - bad for knees?



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

been using the hack squat lately, and it doesnt feel like its much good for the knees, when using heavy weight, on account of how low you go ( ass to the floor, pretty much), pushing up from the bottom seems to be feel awkward, but once you're halfway up, the weight feels easier

what say you ...?

knees?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

buy some knee straps mate. They realy seriously take the pressure off the knee joints. Worth a look into IMO


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> buy some knee straps mate. They realy seriously take the pressure off the knee joints. Worth a look into IMO


might just do that mate, but you know what i mean about the bottom part of the movement (before legs reach 90 degree bend) that don't feel right?

i have a weak lower back, otherwise i'd do real squats


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Im on the same boat as you mate, my lower back hurts and the knee's go. Buy a belt and straps


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

righto


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

JUST SQUAT


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> JUST SQUAT


you clearly have trouble reading sweetheart, try again x


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

dollysprint said:


> you clearly have trouble reading sweetheart, try again x


sorry.. squatting excites me. try using lighter weight and building your strength up slowly as well as combinig other leg exercises, also static holds (weight not resting on your jionts though) i find helps bring a lot of overall strength, aswell as running up hills and sprinting.


----------



## bodger1976 (Nov 12, 2007)

have you tried reverse hack squats, seem to be a bit kinder on the knees, works for me anyway and if all else fails do what ollie said and invest in a pair of knee wraps


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i think if your careful and go strict,you'll be ok...if you start bouncing and slacking on form or going way too heavy that it compromises form then you'll find injuries...this goes for most things i guess!!!

i was feeling strong and really good...threw loads of plates on the hack squat...then going down...i felt my old osgoods schlatters diseased left knee almost pop trying to push up...that was the end of squatting for 3 months!!!!

saying that...i feel i had the knee bump previous to this,even though i could squat heavy etc....i think i put too much weight on and done myself in!!!!

just be careful....its easy to look at big guys doing it..or watch the ronnie video's etc...but thats them...just go careful and increase weight and keep form over a peroid of time!!!!

warm up properly too,cycle,stretch etc


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

You wont get better response then what Ant has just said


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dollysprint said:


> been using the hack squat lately, and it doesnt feel like its much good for the knees, when using heavy weight, on account of how low you go ( ass to the floor, pretty much), pushing up from the bottom seems to be feel awkward, but once you're halfway up, the weight feels easier
> 
> what say you ...?
> 
> knees?


Define "Heavy Weight"...

If the weight is too heavy for you to use Good Form - and by that I mean form which allows you to stay injury free, then drop back.

If you are having knee problems from that exercise then you need to look to address the weak points. I'd suggest dropping back, utilising good form and progressive overload.

Knee Wraps are unlikely to help you in the long run. Knee Wraps have their place - but I wouldn't be using them when going for reps with a weights thats too heavy for me on a Hack Squat machine.

IMHO.


----------

